# Newbie £500 budget what to Purchase



## alanm (Dec 25, 2014)

Hi all

new to the forum got a budget of £500 for a maker and grinder ,new or used ,, sick of surfing going around in circles ,semi auto i think ? maybe silvia or a better used model ?

possible 4-6 drinks over the day mix of expresso and latte for the wife

all help appreciated

many thanks alan


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Go second hand

Try to get a hx machine , to make the milk drinks easier.....and the espresso easier

Kitchen wife friendly grinder - something like a mignon

Better in the cup but bigger - used mazzer superjolly....

£600 might get you all - but you need a few other things - scales, decent taper , milk jugs , knock box - say £50


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Need to set half of your budget for a decent grinder. Puts you in Super Jolly territory if you aren't bothered by the slightly bigger size. Failing that a Mignon is a good bet. With around £250 for a machine, you'll struggle to find a HX boiler. So a Silvia might be worth looking at.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Fractino classics have gone for around £250-£300 recently i think

Go to £600 bypass a Silvia ( look at the the Sv to Hx threads recently ) the are a pain in the arse for milk drinks and nailing espresso to start with ...


----------



## alanm (Dec 25, 2014)

theres Fracino classic for sale just down the road from me may have a look tomorrow ,,, anything to look for ?

any other machines worth a look ?

i will start looking for a grinder ,,, possibly on the for sale section on the forum ,,fleabay can be very hard work for little return

thanks alan


----------



## alanm (Dec 25, 2014)

also guys

its look like a tank fed system would be easier install due to worktops !

any suggestions ?

if any members have any kit available im ready to purchase

thanks alan


----------



## alanm (Dec 25, 2014)

Quick update

Spent forever trawling ebay ,,, and i have decided to increase my purchase to £1000 think this will open my market to a wider choice

so spec so far simlar as before

looking for a good all round machine ,, 4-5 expresso ,, 4-5 milk drinks a day ,, something consistent easy to use ,,plumbed or tank adding a bathroom done deal with wife !!!!!!!!

and a good no fuss grinder

looks not a problem

over to you guys ,,,, models and specifics would be great

many thanks alan


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

alanm said:


> .......and a good no fuss grinder


Grinder is the most important part of the espresso equation - better the grinder - better the coffee. If you can accommodate a commercial grinder, you will get a decent one for £400-£500 second hand. You can always remove the hopper to bring the height down. Leaves you a decent wedge for a espresso machine.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

No faff grinder - does that discount a doser?


----------



## alanm (Dec 25, 2014)

no not at all ,,,any make and models for suggestions ???

thanks alan


----------

